# Some Ive done this year



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Have been kinda slack about posting what Ive done lately, so here are a few


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

and a few more


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Starting at teh top, The pink and purple abalone rod was a rainshadow rctb56h for NC grouper fishing. The red and silver rod was for Hooked up and was a Rainshadow SUR 1505 or 1506 cant remember right now. The red and blue spider with Elliptical grips was given away at a king tournament along the NC coast as a fighting rod. The Blue/orange/green rod is a rainshadow XP843 with a blank diameter of about 9mm where wrapped and lastly the blue and silver spider is a rainshadow rctb56h I was teaching my dad on, it isnt tied off or completely packed in the picture. I have several more pictures I will try to find and post up soon


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

great work chuck,it's good to see a post from you finnally ,are those your grips or B.V.s?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Those are all mine, thanks for the compliment


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

As always nice work Chuck!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> Those are all mine, thanks for the compliment


very cool,i 've been mulling around the idea to do my own since i read billy's article,i just haven't picked the right build to screw up once and not get mad!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Awesome work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

just beautiful. Great work


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

843....BWAAAAHAHAHAHhahahahahahha! Never, I said never will I try a closed wrap on an 843. (As I type this I am actually considering the challenge. LOL) BTW, I like your extra magnifying glass on your magnifying hood...


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice lookin rods Chuck!


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

yes....very purdy work


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

nice...cant wait to see your next group


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome as usual Chuck.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

They look great. I like the Black, Red and silver guide wrap. Guide wraps with fine details really make a rod stand out.

John


----------

